# Need Source for rebuilt/replacement Dometic cooling units



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Dometic fridge died due to a coolant/ammonia leak. Where's a good place to get a replacement cooling unit?


----------



## Never Backlash (May 12, 2011)

Go to Lowe's and buy a regular ice box. they sell a 9.6 fridge that fits. Save's on the electric bill also.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I knew I had seen someone else with this problem on here.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=439361
.

http://rvcoolingunit.com/Default.aspx


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Never Backlash said:


> Go to Lowe's and buy a regular ice box. they sell a 9.6 fridge that fits. Save's on the electric bill also.


I've done that in my older trailer. But I need the propane capability in this one.

Thanks for the link Ducatibilt


----------

